# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  قراءة الفاتحة في صلاة الجنازة ركن أم مستحب؟؟؟

## محمد مرباح البجمعوي

الفاتحة في صلاة الجنازة

----------


## السكران التميمي

الذي عليه المذاهب الأربعة جميعها _ إلا ما ورد عن أبي حنيفة وخالفه المحققون من أصحابه _= أن الفاتحة واجبةٌ قراءتها في صلاة الجنازة، إنما الخلاف في الاستحباب في السورة بعدها فقط.

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## حمد

http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/72221

----------


## أبو إسحاق إبراهيم

الذي بلغني أن المالكية يدعون للميت بعد التكبيرات كلها ..

----------


## حارث البديع

(لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب)
او كما قال  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
والحديث عام في كل صلاة.

----------


## الطيب صياد

*الذي جرى عليه عمل كافة المالكية ببلدنا الجزائر - و ربما سائر المغرب - أنهم لا يقرؤون الفاتحة في صلاة الجنازة ، لكونها عندهم غير مشروعة فيها أصلا ، و يعتبرون هذه الصلاة مجرد دعاء للميت ، فهم يدعون له بعد كل تكبيرة ، هذا هو عملهم في صلاة الجنازة، و يتأولون قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم " لا صلاة إلا بفاتحة الكتاب " و نحوه من النصوص بأنها خاصة بذات الركوع و السجود، قال مالك " يجتهد للميت في الدعاء ،  وليس في ذلك حدُّ ، و لا يقرأ على الجنازة " ( تهذيب المدونة للبراذعي ) .
قال صاحب الفواكه الدواني : "*  سَكَتَ الْمُصَنِّفُ عَنْ قِرَاءَةِ أُمِّ الْقُرْآنِ ، وَحُكْمُهَا الْوُجُوبُ عِنْدَ الشَّافِعِيِّ فِي صَلَاةِ الْجِنَازَةِ ، وَعِنْدَ مَالِكٍ الْكَرَاهَةُ إلَّا إذَا قَصَدَ الْمُصَلِّي مُرَاعَاةَ الْخِلَافِ فَيَأْتِي بِهَا بَعْدَ شَيْءٍ مِنْ الدُّعَاءِ حَتَّى تَصِحَّ الصَّلَاةُ عِنْدَنَا وَعِنْدَ الشَّافِعِيِّ ، وَالْعِبَادَةُ الْمُتَّفَقُ عَلَيْهَا خَيْرٌ مِنْ الْمُخْتَلَفِ فِيهَا ، وَلِذَلِكَ قَالَ الْقَرَافِيُّ : وَمِنْ الْوَرَعِ مُرَاعَاةُ الْخِلَافِ ، وَمِنْ فَوَائِدِ الْمُرَاعَاةِ صِحَّةُ صَلَاةِ الشَّافِعِيِّ خَلْفَ الْمَالِكِيِّ ؛ لِأَنَّهُ إنْ لَمْ يَقْرَأْ الْفَاتِحَةَ تَكُونُ الصَّلَاةُ بَاطِلَةً عِنْدَ الشَّافِعِيِّ فَلَا يَصِحُّ اقْتِدَاؤُهُ بِالْمَالِكِيِّ فِيهَا ، وَقَوْلُنَا بَعْدَ شَيْءٍ مِنْ الدُّعَاءِ ؛ لِأَنَّهُ وَاجِبٌ عِنْدَنَا كَوُجُوبِ الْفَاتِحَةِ عِنْدَ الشَّافِعِيِّ فَلَا بُدَّ مِنْهُمَا حَتَّى تَصِحَّ الصَّلَاةُ عَلَى الْمَذْهَبَيْنِ  " اهـ.
هذا مذهب مالك و أصحابه في المسألة ، أن قراءة الفاتحة مكروهة في صلاة الجنازة ،
و لمّا سألت شيخنا العلاّمــة أبا عبد المعز محمد علي فركوس - أعزّه الله - فقلت : إن الأئمة يزعمون أن مذهب مالك كراهة قراءة الفاتحة في الجنازة فلا يقرِؤونها أفنصلي خلفهم ؟ قال : (( إن كانوا يدّعون ذلك فصلوا خلفهم )) اهـ .
بقي تحقيق المذهب الصحيح في حكم قراءة الفاتحة في الجنازة ، و ظواهر النصوص تدل على الأمر بها في كافة الصلوات ، و لم تخص صلاة دون أخرى بل لفظ الصلاة في تلك الأحاديث عام لأنه اسم جنس في سياق نفي و هو يعمّ بذلك ، قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : " لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب " رواه الشيخان عن عبادة بن الصامت ، و عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : " كل صلاة لا يقرأ فيها بفاتحة الكتاب فهي خداج فهي خداج " رواه ابن ماجه بإسناد حسنه الألباني برقم : 686 ، فهذه الأحاديث و نحوها لا دليل على تخصيصها ، و معلوم أنه لا تخصيص إلا بنص صحيح ، و أين هو حتى نأخذ به ؟؟؟
باختصار فصلاة الجنازة ينبغي أن يقرأ فيها بالفاتحة عملا بالعمومات الأنفة الذكر ، و هو التطبيق الواجب ما دام لم يصح لدينا تخصيص يلزمنا العمل به ،،،
و الله أعلم ...
كتبه على عجل أخوكم : أبو محمد الطيب بن محمد صياد العامري الجزائري .

----------


## محمد مرباح البجمعوي

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك

----------


## محمد آل بن ناصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أود أن أنبه إلى أن مذهب أصحاب مالك في هذه المسألة هو الراجح وهو عدم ثبوت قراءة الفاتحة في صلاة الجنازة ، فقد روى مالك في الموطأ عن أبي سَعِيدِ بْنِ أَبِى سَعِيدٍ الْمَقْبُرِىِّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ أَنَّهُ سَأَلَ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ كَيْفَ تُصَلِّى عَلَى الْجَنَازَةِ فَقَالَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ أَنَا لَعَمْرُ اللَّهِ أُخْبِرُكَ أَتَّبِعُهَا مِنْ أَهْلِهَا فَإِذَا وُضِعَتْ كَبَّرْتُ وَحَمِدْتُ اللَّهَ وَصَلَّيْتُ عَلَى نَبِيِّهِ ثُمَّ أَقُولُ اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّهُ عَبْدُكَ وَابْنُ عَبْدِكَ وَابْنُ أَمَتِكَ كَانَ يَشْهَدُ أَنْ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُكَ وَرَسُولُكَ وَأَنْتَ أَعْلَمُ بِهِ اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كَانَ مُحْسِنًا فَزِدْ فِى إِحْسَانِهِ وَإِنْ كَانَ مُسِيئًا فَتَجَاوَزْ عَنْ سَيِّئَاتِهِ اللَّهُمَّ لاَ تَحْرِمْنَا أَجْرَهُ وَلاَ تَفْتِنَّا بَعْدَهُ.
وقال يحي بن يحي : حَدَّثَنِى مَالِكٍ عَنْ نَافِعٍ أَنَّ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عُمَرَ كَانَ لاَ يَقْرَأُ فِى الصَّلاَةِ عَلَى الْجَنَازَةِ .
وهذا الأثر ينفي القراءة أصلا فضلا عن الفاتحة .
وأما حديث : " لا صلاة إلا بأم القرآن " فهو عام تخصصه جملة الأحاديث والآثار السابقة والله أعلم .

----------


## الطيب صياد

*بعد وقت طويل جدا جدا جدا .........
هذه آثار لا صح تخصيص الحديث المرفوع بها ، فالصحيح عند المحققين من الأصوليين أن مذهب الصحابي لا يجوز التخصيص به كما هو معروف ..
*

----------


## الشرح الممتع

"وحدثني عن مالك عن نافع أن عبد الله بن عمر كان لا يقرأ في الصلاة على الجنازة" ابن عمر كان لا يقرأ في الصلاة على الجنازة إنما هو مجرد دعاء للميت عنده، كما تقدم نظيره في صنيع أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه-، بهذا قال كما سمعتم ابن عمر وأبو هريرة وجماعة من التابعين وأبو حنيفة ومالك، يقولون: ما فيها قراءة، وقال ابن عباس وابن مسعود بمشروعية القراءة، وبهذا قال الشافعي وأحمد وفي البخاري: صلى ابن عباس على جنازة فقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب، وقال: لتعلموا أنها سنة، أسمعهم إياها، وقال: لتعلموا أنها سنة، وفي النسائي فقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب وسورة لتعلموا أنها سنة.
قول الصحابي: سنة له حكم  الرفع عند جمهور العلماء؛ لأنه لا يريد بذلك إلا سنة النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام-، وقال الحسن: يقرأ على الطفل بفاتحة الكتاب، ويقول: اللهم اجعله لنا فرطاً وسلفاً وأجراً، وروى عبد الرزاق والنسائي عن أبي أمامة بن سهل بن حنيف قال: السنة في الصلاة على الجنازة أن يكبر ثم يقرأ بأم القرآن ثم يصلي على النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام-، يعنى بعد التكبيرة الثانية، ثم يخلص الدعاء للميت، يعني بعد التكبيرة الثالثة، يخلص الدعاء للميت ولا يقرأ إلا في الأول، يعني بعد التكبير الأولى فقط.
يقول ابن حجر: وإسناده صحيح، السنة في الصلاة على الجنازة، وإذا أطلقوا السنة فمرادهم سنة النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام-، وإسناده صحيح، فعلى هذا بعد التكبيرة الأولى القراءة، وبعد الثانية الصلاة على النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام-، وبعد الثالثة الدعاء للميت.

----------


## أبو إبراهيم القصيمي

لا مزيد على كلام الأخوة لكن شيخ الإسلام يرى أنها مستحبة و الصحيح أنها واجبة لعموم الأدلة

----------


## د محمد الصقلى

عَنْ مَالِكٍ، عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ أبِي سَعِيدٍ الْمَقْبُرِيِّ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، أَنَّهُ سَأَلَ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ كَيْفَ تُصَلِّي عَلَى الْجَنَازَةِ ؟ فَقَالَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ : أَنَا لَعَمْرُ اللَّهِ أُخْبِرُكَ، أَتَّبِعُهَا مِنْ أَهْلِهَا، فَإِذَا وُضِعَتْ كَبَّرْتُ وَحَمِدْتُ اللَّهَ، وَصَلَّيْتُ عَلَى نَبِيِّهِ، ثُمَّ أَقُولُ : اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّهُ عَبْدُكَ، وَابْنُ عَبْدِكَ، وَابْنُ أَمَتِكَ، كَانَ يَشْهَدُ أَنْ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ, وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّداً عَبْدُكَ وَرَسُولُكَ، وَأَنْتَ أَعْلَمُ بِهِ، اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كَانَ مُحْسِناً فَزِدْ فِي إِحْسَانِهِ، وَإِنْ كَانَ مُسِيئاً فَتَجَاوَزْ عَنْ سَيِّئَاتِهِ، اللَّهُمَّ لاَ تَحْرِمْنَا، أَجْرَهُ وَلاَ تَفْتِنَّا بَعْدَهُ
وقد روى ابن ابي زيد رحمه الله في النوادر عن ابن حبيب عن مالك رحمه الله انه قال : ليست القراءة في الجنازة مما يعمل به في بلدنا وكذلك في سماع ابن وهب، قال ابن حبيب وروي ترك القراءة عليها عن علي وعمر وابن عمر وجابر وابي هريرة وكثير من الصحابة وكثير التابعين
وقال مالك في المختصر-لابن عبد الحكم- ولا قراءة في ذلك -في الجنازة-
قال ابونصر هلال: وأهل المدينة بأسرهم على هذا الا من شذ- لا قراءة في صلاة الجنازة -، والمعهود أن صلاة الجنازة تقع أبدًا ولا يكاد يخلو منه أسبوع أو شهر، وليس بالأمر النادر، ومحال أن تكون صلاة الجنازة مألوفة، و النبى - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، يصليها بهم مدة حياته ، ثم يخفى عليهم ذلك جملة، وبقول مالك: ليست القراءة في الجنازة مما يعمل به في بلدنا ، ولا نُقل عن أحد من الأئمة أن النبى أنه صلى بالقراءة الا ابن عباس والأكثر على خلافه.كماقال الشيخ الحافظ ابن بطال في شرحه على البخاري :
وممن كان لا يقرأ على الجنازة وينكر ذلك: عمر بن الخطاب، وعلىّ بن أبى طالب، وابن عمر، وأبو هريرة، ومن التابعين: عطاء، وطاوس، وسعيد بن المسيب، وابن سيرين، وسعيد ابن جبير، والشعبى، والحكم، وبه قال مالك والثورى، وأبو حنيفة وأصحابه، قال مالك: الصلاة على الجنازة إنما هو دعاء، وليس قراءة فاتحة الكتاب معمولاً بها ببلدنا.
قال الطحاوى: يحتمل أن تكون قراءة من قرأ فاتحة الكتاب من الصحابة على وجه الدعاء لا على وجه التلاوة، وقالوا: إنها سُنَّة، يحتمل أن الدعاء سُنَّة، لما روى عن جماعة من الصحابة والتابعين أنهم أنكروا ذلك، ولما لم يقرءوا بعد التكبيرة الثانية دل أنه لا يقرأ فيما قبلها، لأن كل تكبيرة قائمة مقام ركعة، ولما لم يتشهد فى آخرها دل أنه لا قراءة فيها.
ومن ابن بطال على البخاري
وقال النخعى: قبض رسول الله والناس مختلفون، فمنهم من يقول: كبر النبى أربعًا، ومنهم من يقول: خمسًا وسبعًا، فلما كان عمر جمع الصحابة، فقال: انظروا أمرًا تجتمعون عليه، فأجمع رأيهم على أربع تكبيرات، فيحتمل أن يكون ما روى عن الصحابة من خلاف فى ذلك كان قبل اجتماع الناس على أربع فأجمع رأيهم على أربع تكبيرات، فيحتمل أن يكون ما روى عن الصحابة من خلاف فى ذلك كان قبل اجتماع الناس على أربع، وحديث النجاشى أصح ما روى فى ذلك.
وقد صلى أبو بكر الصديق على النبى، - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فكبر أربعًا، وصلى عمر على أبى بكر فكبر أربعًا، وصلى صهيب على عمر فكبر أربعًا، وصلى الحسن بن علىٍّ عَلَى علىٍّ فكبر أربعًا، وصلى عثمان على جنازة فكبر أربعًا، وعن ابن عباس وأبى هريرة والبراء مثله، فصار الإجماع منهم قولاً وعملاً ناسخًا لما خالفه، وصار إجماعهم حجة، وإن كانوا فعلوا فى عهد النبى، - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، خلافه لأنهم مأمونون على ما فعلوا كما هم مأمونون على ما رووا.
قال ابونصر هلال :فاذا كان هذا حال التكبير وخاصة بالجهر فما بالك بالدعاء بدل القراءة السرية التي خفي أمره الا على محققي شيوخ الصحابة كما اوردنا ،عمر بن الخطاب، وعلىّ بن أبى طالب، وابن عمر، وأبو هريرة...
***اما قولك ) الرابع: قياس مع نص، وهو فاسد الاعتبار. ثم لو قيست على سجود التلاوة لم يشرع له تكبيرات، ولو قيست على الطواف جاز فيها الكلام! وهذا لا يقول به أحد! ( 
فقال ابن القصار رحمه الله فالجواب أن الصلوات قد خُصت بهيئات وصفات تفارق سائرها، كصلاة الخوف والعيدين والجنازة، فصلاة الخوف يجوز فيها زيادة الأفعال من الذهاب والمجىء واستدبار القبلة والقتال، وصلاة العيدين زيد فيها التكبير، وصلاة الجنازة حذف منها الركوع والسجود،
قال أخبرنا الشافعي قال أخبرنا إبراهيم بن سعد عن أبيه عن طلحة بن عبد الله بن عوف قال صليت خلف ابن عباس على جنازة فقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب فلم سلم سألته عن ذلك فقال سنة وحق
ومن المفهم وعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ؛ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ نَعَى لِلنَّاسِ النَّجَاشِيَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي مَاتَ فِيهِ ، فَخَرَجَ بِهِمْ إِلَى الْمُصَلَّى فَصَلَّى وَكَبَّرَ أَرْبَعَ تَكْبِيرَاتٍ .
وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ فَقَالَ : اسْتَغْفِرُوا لأَخِيكُمْ 
فالظاهر يوحي انه أمرهم بالدعاء وهو الاستغفار 
ولقائل أن يقول انه صلى الله عليه وسلم أمرهم به تنبيها لهم قلنا ليس كذلك لأنه علمهم صلاة الجنازة قبل موت النجاشي بوقت وإنما أمرهم بأهم شيء وهو الدعاء ولو كانت القراءة مطلوبة لقال صلى الله عليه وسلم لا صلاة جنازة لمن لم يقرأ بأم القرآن فلما لم ينبه عليها علمنا أنها غير مطلوبة في الصلاة وانما المطلوب الدعاء لانه الأهم فيها
وكذلك قراءة الفاتحة قد تكون من باب الدعاء والثناء على الله سبحانه وتعالى لا من باب وجوب قراءة القرآن 
وكذا ماراواه الصحابة من تعلمهم الدعاء من صلاة النبي
ومن المفهم كذلك
ذهب مالك في المشهور عنه إلى ترك القراءة ، وكذلك أبو حنيفة والثوري ، وكأنهم تمسّكوا بظاهر ما خرَّجه أبو داود من حديث أبي هريرة قال : سمعت رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ يقول : (( إذا صليتم على الميت فأخلصوا له الدعاء )) ، وبأن مقصودَ هذه الصلاة إنما هو : الدعاء له ، واستفراغ الوسع بعمارة كل أحوال تلك الصلاة في الاستشفاع للميت .
ومن البلوغ لابن حجر
وَعَنْ جَابِرٍ  قَالَ: { كَانَ رَسُولُ اَللَّهِ  يُكَبِّرُ عَلَى جَنَائِزِنَا أَرْبَعًا وَيَقْرَأُ بِفَاتِحَةِ اَلْكِتَابِ فِي اَلتَّكْبِيرَةِ اَلْأُولَى } رَوَاهُ اَلشَّافِعِيُّ بِإِسْنَادٍ ضَعِيفٍ (رواه الشافعي في "المسند" وسنده ضعيف جدا من أجل شيخ الشافعي ابن أبي يحيى فهو "متروك" وأعله الصنعاني في "السبل"

وَعَنْ ابي هريرة أَنَّ اَلنَّبِيَّ  قَالَ: { إِذَا صَلَّيْتُمْ عَلَى اَلْمَيِّتِ فَأَخْلِصُوا لَهُ اَلدُّعَاءَ } رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ, وَصَحَّحَهُ ابْنُ حِبَّانَ

وَعَنْ طَلْحَةَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اَللَّهِ بْنِ عَوْفٍ قَالَ: { صَلَّيْتُ خَلَفَ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ عَلَى جَنَازَةٍ, فَقَرَأَ فَاتِحَةَ الكْتِابِ فَقَالَ: "لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنَّهَا سُنَّةٌ" } رَوَاهُ اَلْبُخَارِيُّ .
ــــــ ألا ترى ما كان عليه شيوخ الصحابة الذين صلوا على النبي وعلى شهداء أحد، عمر بن الخطاب، وعلىّ بن أبى طالب، وابن عمر، ،وكل من روى حديثا في صلاة الجنازة إما اقتصر على التكبير او الدعاء وكلاهما شيء مألوف ولم يرووا قراءة الفاتحة لأنها لم تكن من عمل الناس وقتئذ حتى اظهر بعض الصحابة أنها سنة غير ان أهل المدينة استمروا على عملهم بالدعاء وترك الفاتحة وكلاهما الفاتحة والدعاء سنة لان ابن عباس إنما قال انها سنة لعلمه أن الناس لايفعلونها واقتصارهم على الدعاء فلم ينكر عليهم ولكن علمهم سنة أخرى فبان بهذا سقوط قول من أوجبها بغير نص صريح وان كان فعمل المدينة يرده لأنهم اجمعوا على تركه كالأذان والصاع وغيره كثير 
ـــــ وكذلك انظر ) فَقَرَأَ فَاتِحَةَ الكْتِابِ (فأي شيء كانوا يفعلون قبل صلاة ابن عباس اذن هو الدعاء لاغير
منقول

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

قال الشيخ محمد عبد المقصود في شرحه لكتاب الجنازة:

ذهب مالك وأبو حنيفة إلى أنه لا تشرع القراءة في صلاة الجنازة، وذهب الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وأهل الظاهر إلى وجوب قراءة فاتحة الكتاب، وهذا هو القول الصحيح للآتي: 

الأصل الموجود عندنا في كتاب الصلاة، وهو الحديث الذي رواه الجماعة عن عبادة بن الصامت أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال: "*لَا صَلَاةَ لِمَنْ لَمْ يَقْرَأْ بِفَاتِحَةِ الْكِتَابِ*"، وهذه صلاة، وفي رواية للدارقطني: "*لاَ تُجْزِئُ صَلاَةٌ لاَ يَقْرَأُ الرَّجُلُ فِيهَا بِفَاتِحَةِ الْكِتَابِ*". 

كذلك روى البخاري عن طلحة بن عبد الله بن عوف قال: "صَلَّيْتُ خَلْفَ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا عَلَى جَنَازَةٍ فَقَرَأَ بِفَاتِحَةِ الْكِتَابِ، قَالَ: لِيَعْلَمُوا أَنَّهَا سُنَّةٌ"، قرأ بفاتحة الكتاب؛ يعني جهر بها كما بينته رواية النسائي، وستأتي، وفي رواية عند النسائي بإسناد صحيح، صحح إسنادها النووي وابن حجر وغيرهما عن طلحة بن عبد الله بن عوف قال: "صَلَّيْتُ خَلْفَ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ عَلَى جَنَازَةٍ فَقَرَأَ بِفَاتِحَةِ الْكِتَابِ وَسُورَةٍ، وَجَهَرَ حَتَّى أَسْمَعَنَا، فَلَمَّا فَرَغَ أَخَذْتُ بِيَدِهِ فَسَأَلْتُهُ، فَقَالَ: سُنَّةٌ وَحَقٌّ"، ولذلك قال النووي: "ويشرع للمصلي أيضا أن يقرأ على الجنازة سورة قصيرة مع فاتحة الكتاب، وإنما قال قصيرة للأحاديث التي وردت والتي تحض على الإسراع بالجنازة، لكن الحاصل أن ابن عباس صلى على جنازة فقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب وسورة، وجهر، فلما انصرف قال: "سُنَّةٌ وَحَقٌّ"، إذن يجوز للمصلي أن يقتصر على الفاتحة فقط، ويسن له أن يقرأ معها سورة. 
واعلم أن القراءة في صلاة الجنازة سرية، والدليل على ذلك حديث أبي أمامة بن سهل عند النسائي، قال: "السُّنَّةُ فِي الصَّلَاةِ عَلَى الْجَنَازَةِ أَنْ يَقْرَأَ فِي التَّكْبِيرَةِ الْأُولَى بِأُمِّ الْقُرْآنِ مُخَافَتَةً"، وفي رواية أخرجها الشافعي والحاكم بإسناد صحيح على شرط الشيخين "سِرًّا فِي نَفْسِهِ".

وقال الشيخ الشنقيطي في شرحه لزاد المستقنع:

وللعلماء في قراءة الفاتحة في صلاة الجنازة قولان: 

منهم من يقول: يشرع أن تقرأ سورة الفاتحة، وهو مذهب الإمام الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق بن راهويه وطائفة من أهل الحديث، والدليل على ذلك عموم قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب) وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: (أيما صلاة لا يقرأ فيها بفاتحة الكتاب .. الحديث)، فإنك إذا تأملت هذا اللفظ وجدته من صيغ العموم، فقوله: (لا صلاة) نكرة في سياق النفي، والقاعدة: أن النكرة في سياق النفي تفيد العموم. (أيما صلاةٍ) أيضاً يدل على العموم؛ لأن (أي) عند الأصوليين من صيغ العموم، فلما قال: أيما صلاةٍ لا يقرأ فيها بفاتحة الكتاب، فقد عمم ولم يفرق بين صلاة الجنازة ولا غيرها، فدل على أن صلاة الجنازة يجب أن يقرأ فيها بفاتحة الكتاب.

وتأكدت هذه العمومات بحديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنه أنه صلى على الجنازة وجهر بالفاتحة؛ لكي يعلم الناس أنها سنة، فدل هذا على أن السنة أن يقرأ الفاتحة على الميت.

وخالف في ذلك الحنفية والمالكية رحمة الله عليهم، وقالوا: إنه يقتصر على الدعاء، لآثار وردت عن أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صفة الصلاة على الميت، ذكر فيها الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والدعاء، قالوا: فهذا يدل على أنه لا تقرأ الفاتحة.

والجواب عن ذلك: أن المرفوع مقدمٌ على الموقوف، ويحمل كلام الصحابة على أن المقصد الأسمى والأعلى في الصلاة على الميت: أن يدعى له، فذكروه وتركوا غيره للعلم به بداهة، هذا مما يعتبر به.

وأيضاً: يحتمل أنه لم يبلغهم النص بقراءة الفاتحة، وقد يخفى على بعض أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من السنن ما لم يطلع عليه؛ ولذلك يُعمل بما ورد عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام ويقدم على غيره.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال الترمذي عقب حديث ابن عباس : " هذا حديث حسن صحيح، والعمل على هذا عند بعض أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم، يختارون أن يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب بعد التكبيرة الاولى، وهو قول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق، وقال بعض أهل العلم: لا يقرأ في الصلاة على الجنازة، إنما هو الثناء على الله: والصلاة على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم، والدعاء للميت، وهو قول الثوري وغيره من أهل الكوفة .
وقال العلامة الألباني في أحكام الجنائز : قلت: وعليه فمن العجائب أن لا يأخذ الحنفية بهذا الحديث مع صحته ومجيئه من غير ما وجه، ومع صلاحيته لاثبات السنة على طريقتهم وأصولهم! فقال الامام محمد في " الموطأ " (ص 175): " لا قراءة على الجنازة، وهو قول أبي حنيفة ".
ومثله في " المبسوط " للسرخسي (2 / 64).
ولما رأي بعض المتأخرين منهم بعد هذا القول عن الصواب، ومجافاته عن الحديث، قال بجواز قراءة الفاتحة بشرط أن ينوي بها الدعاء والثناء على الله! وإنما اشترطوا ذلك توفيقا منهم - بزعمهم - بين الحديث وقول إمامهم، فكأن قوله حديث آخر صحيح، ينبغي قرنه مع الحديث الصحيح ثم الجمع بينهما! ومع أن هذا الشرط باطل في نفسه لعدم وروده، فإنه يبطله ثبوت قراءة السورة مع الفاتحة في الحديث وهي مطلقة لا يمكن اشتراط ذلك الشرط فيها أيضا! وعندهم عجيبة أخرى! وهي قولهم " أن قراء سبحانك - بعد التكبيرة الاولى من سنن الصلاة على الجنازة "! مع أنه لا أصل لذلك في السنة كما تقدم التنبيه على ذلك في الحاشية (ص 119)، فقد جمعوا بين إثبات مالا أصل له في السنة وإنكار مشروعية ما ورد فيها!! فإن قلت: قد قال المحقق ابن الهمام في " فتح القدير " (1 / 459): " قالوا: لا يقرأ الفاتحة، إلا أن يقرأها بنية الثناء، ولم تثبت القراءة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ".
فأقول: وهذا القول من مثل هذا المحقق أعجب من كل ما سبق، فإن ثبوت القراءة عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم مما لا يخفى على مثله مع وروده في " صحيح البخاري " وغيره مما سبق بيانه، ولذلك فإنه يغلب على الظن أنه يشير بذلك إلى أن الحديث لا ينهض دليلا على إثبات القراءة لقوله فيه " سنة " بناء على الخلاف الذي سبق أن ذكرناه، فإن كان الامبر كما فهذه عجبية أخرى، فإن مذهبه أو قول الصحابي سنة في حكم المسند المرفوع إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما تقدم نقله من كتابه " التحير "، وقد جروا على ذلك في فروعهم، فخذ مثلا على ذلك المسألة الاتية.
قال في " الهداية ".
" إذا حملوا الميت على السرير أخذوا بقوائمه الاربعة، بذلك وردت السنة، وقال الشافعي: السنة أن فقال ابن الهمام في صدد الرد على ما نسبوه إلى الشافعي:  قد صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خلاف ما ذهبوا إليه ".
ثم ساق من طريق أبي عبيدة عن أبيه عبد الله بن مسعود قال: " من اتبع الجنازة فليأخذ بجوانب السرير كلها فإنه من السنة ".
رواه ابن ماجه (1 / 451) والبيهقي (194 - 20)، قال ابن همام: " فوجب الحكم بأن هذا هو السنة، وإن خلافه إن تحقق من بعض السلف فلعارض ".
فانظر كيف جعل قول ابن مسعود " من السنة " في حكم المرفوع، ولم يجعل قول ابن عباس كذلك! فهل مصدر هذا التناقض السهو أم التعصب للمذهب عفانا الله منه؟! وهذا على فرض صحة ذلك عن ابن مسعود، فكيف وهو غير صحيح، لانه منقطع، أبو عبيدة لم يدرك أباه كما في " الجوهر النقي " للتركماني الحنفي ولذلك أعرضت عن إيراد هذه السنة المزعومة في كتابنا هذا، كما أعرضنا عن مقابلها المنسوب للشافعي لعدم وروده. أهـ


أقول : بل إن جماعة من العلماء لم يروا الوضوء لصلاة الجنازة ، بناء على أنها مجرد دعاء وليست صلاة كالصلاة المعروفة ، وهذا مذهب مرجوح ، والصحيح الوضوء لها وكذا قراءة الفاتحة .

----------

